# Inhaler/nebulizer



## cait_p (Aug 19, 2005)

Good morning and good day to you all. Does anyone here know anything about old glass nebulizers or inhalers? I found a couple on a job, the inhaler is still in it's box. If anyone is interested, I can take some pics of the units and post them. Also, might anyone be interested in adding one or both of these pieces to thier collection? I run a hauling company, and have old glass coming out my ears! I love it, but I'm not a collector, so I'd rather see it go to someone who will appreciate it. I can just see stuff getting broken beyond all recognition with the toddler running around. Anyway, you'll be seeing a lot of pics and requests for info from me over the coming weeks.

 Cait


----------



## diggerjeff (Aug 19, 2005)

sounds interesting ! i have seen these  made of pottery.  i would like to see them , i am interested if the price is right . please post a few pics!!!


----------



## cait_p (Aug 19, 2005)

Great! I'll get some photos up tomorrow! Thanks!!

 Cait

 Correction: I'll get some pics up as soon as I have my camera back!


----------



## cait_p (Sep 14, 2005)

Yay... I have my camera back! I'll post some pics tonight. Thanks, all!

 Cait


----------

